#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Instrumentation Symbols and Identification (SABIC)

## sasirkumar

Hi all



*Instrumentation Symbols and Identification (SABIC).*

Good document for reference purpose.It also covers all the Glossary of terms related to Instrumentation.

Link is

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

(let me know if any problem in downloading)

Regards
SasikumarSee More: Instrumentation Symbols and Identification (SABIC)

----------


## aan09

*ERROR OCCURS 

QUOTE //

This file can only be downloaded by becoming a Premium member
 //UNQUOTE

REUPLOAD FOR FREE USERS*

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Yes, the link is missing

Now is working....thanks

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi friends

If you have difficulty in downloading from rapidshare download from here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

(still have any problem in downloading please let me know)

regards
Sasikumar

----------


## Pericle

many thanks!

----------


## sahuliocl

thanks

----------


## somucdm

thanks

----------


## SAGE_084

Thank you very much

----------


## jury

thanks

----------


## azetou

great work sasirkumar, thanks a lot.

----------


## willyokere

Hi Sasikumar,

Could you please send this document to me or at best repost. The line is already broken. Thank you in advance good brother

----------


## willyokere

Hi Sasikumar,

Could you please send this document to me or at best repost. The line is already broken. Thank you in advance good brother. Email: willy.okere@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## aragorn

Link is dead.please upload again.


ThanksSee More: Instrumentation Symbols and Identification (SABIC)

----------


## f81aa

Hi aragorn:

Please download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks you for this

----------


## marinademelsa

Hello sasirkumar

could you please updated your link  I can not download .
could you send it to my email? is marinademelsa@hotmail.com
thanksa 

Marina

----------


## ryankai

Hi Sasikumar,

Can you send me for your document , i can not  to download .
E-mail. kai_inse04@hotmail.com

Thank  you so much.

Kai

----------


## cytech

Hi All,

I in need of the I&C installation standard please share, 

THanks alot.

REgards
Cy

----------


## Nabilia

Saudi Aramco SABIC R01-D01 (1997) Instrumentation Symbols and Identification.pdf	2.864 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## S4LIM

Hi, 

Pls upload or re send the link again. I can't download it. Thanks brother.

----------


## synthesis123

iLivid message is coming. ifile.it is not coming up. please help how to download. my email. sthzche@yahoo.ca

----------


## STD manager

Hi
if you want to buy any standard document and do not pay much money

----------


## rrevish

Dear Mr.Sasi , 

Could u plz send diz document to revish@live.com

Thanx n advance

----------

